# installing hardwood flooring in the hall way



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Several methods: just butt one hall to the other, simple, it works, but may not look right. Weave the two together, takes longer. Cut all joints in the weave at 45deg. Insert a bisquit at joints for stability.


----------



## msv (Dec 4, 2009)

if the hallways are level and communicate, why not install the wood the long way on each one and have the direction change under the door? that way it will look like two distinct spaces, especially with the door being there..


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

how about doing a small decorative section in the transition area, where you turn the wood on an angle, create a small mosaic area or something to show it was intentional to dress up the transition area?


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Dec 11, 2009)

You do not have to change the direction of the hardwoods at the hallway. 

Many times we install the hardwoods the same direction throughout an entire level. If you do this make sure you take some extra time in getting a baseline that is square with the front door and the hallway wall. 

Hopefully when the house was framed originally the walls are square. IMO nothing looks worse than a piece of hardwood that has to be ripped at an angle to meet a wall but sometimes it is unavoidable do the walls be askew.

If you want to change directions at the door it will look something like these pics. On this job we started with the piece across the opening to the dining room. That way we had the groove of the first piece in the dining room and the tongue on the end of the boards in the foyer to lock the floors together. No need for a biscuit doing it this way.


----------

